# Thermostats into Extension Lead?



## Ninja Turtle Trainer (May 30, 2013)

I'm in the process of building a rack for some semi-aquatic turtles. However, due to building work not being completed in time / animals being delivered from Hamm, I'm going to need to store them in a spare room for a couple of weeks.

When they go into their proper home they will have a dimming thermostat for a heat lamp and a pulse thermostat for a heatmat. One thermostat will control two vivs on the same level in my rack through an extension lead.

However, in my spare room I don't have enough sockets for this so would need to stack the vivs on top of each other leading to heat movement via conduction from one viv to the other.

Is it possible to plug a thermostat into an extension lead as opposed to the normal way of extension lead into thermostat? Or is there something in the thermostat which would prevent this from working (in the same way a digital timer normally can't go in an extension lead).

Thanks for any help

Jon


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Ninja Turtle Trainer said:


> I'm in the process of building a rack for some semi-aquatic turtles. However, due to building work not being completed in time / animals being delivered from Hamm, I'm going to need to store them in a spare room for a couple of weeks.
> 
> When they go into their proper home they will have a dimming thermostat for a heat lamp and a pulse thermostat for a heatmat. One thermostat will control two vivs on the same level in my rack through an extension lead.
> 
> ...


it would work fine..mine does 
i would however think twice about this "One thermostat will control two vivs" (unless its a double?) while in the spare room and stacked i can't see a correct temp being achieved for both vivs with a single thermostat being stacked. depending on your room temp and whether you have underfloor heating pipes there will be a considerable difference in temps. is there not a way both vivs can be at the same level?

I'm not a fan of using one stat. you can never predict whether one nearest a heavy trafficed door will be cooler...one standing over heating pipes will be hotter.
if one animal becomes ill and requires a large temp change that the other does not. some of the same species don't like the average/standard temp for that species and may require a hotter or cooler viv to be comfortable etc.


----------



## Ninja Turtle Trainer (May 30, 2013)

Thanks. 

Apologies, my description was slightly confusing. In the future the plan is to have 3 levels each with 2 vivs. Hence, in the spare room the vivs on the same level would be controlled by the same thermostat.

I was thinking of using a twin channel in the future, but am unsure as I can't find a twin pulse (heat mat) or a twin dimmer (light).

Partly, I just don't want to have to spend about £60 on thermostats for each viv, but obviously will do if I need to.


----------

